# 1960 schwinn jaguar mark iv,



## wayne1147 (Dec 2, 2019)

can anyone tell me where to find out, what parts, frames etc. that are interchangeable with the jaguar mark iv, or does one not exist.  Thank you, Wayne


----------



## Oilit (Dec 2, 2019)

Sounds like you're looking for a Schwinn parts manual. They're not as common as catalogs, but they do exist.


----------



## wayne1147 (Dec 2, 2019)

Thanks for the reply,  I am interested in a Mark iv, but to buy one and then have to buy all the replacement parts also, would be a huge price tag.  I have seen a decent Mark 5, but not sure if the frame is the same,  also some say the corvette is the same.  I will keep looking and see if I can find a parts manual for that era.  Again thanks.


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Dec 2, 2019)

Mark V Jaguars use a slimline tank and usually had a springer front fork. They were made in between 1963 and 1964. The Mark IV Jaguars were made in between 1959 until 1962, and used a full frame tank. Mark IV's and Mark V's were not made at the same time concurrently. Mark VI Jaguars were only built one year, 1965 and were non springer bikes with a slimline tank. For 1966 the Jaguar name was dropped and the Panther name took its place thru the 1970 model year. These subsequent bikes  all ran slimline tanks. Hope this helps as to what you are looking for.


----------



## Rivnut (Dec 2, 2019)

Basically all Schwinn middle weight cantilever frames are the same.  It's the other things - racks, wheels, fenders, tanks, horns, etc - that determine the model.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 2, 2019)

wayne1147 said:


> Thanks for the reply,  I am interested in a Mark iv, but to buy one and then have to buy all the replacement parts also, would be a huge price tag.  I have seen a decent Mark 5, but not sure if the frame is the same,  also some say the corvette is the same.  I will keep looking and see if I can find a parts manual for that era.  Again thanks.





Every single part on the 1959-1962 Corvette is the same as the parts on the 59-62 Jaguar Mark IV except for the seat post cinch bolt. The later models with the hanging tank had two tabs welded to the bottom of the top tube.


----------



## island schwinn (Dec 2, 2019)

Why not buy a complete bike? I have a beautiful 1960 Jag,but it wouldn't be cheap.


----------



## T1Callahan (Dec 2, 2019)

These part number sheets are for 1959.. source images from bikehistory.org.  Other sheets are there for all models for that year and some other parts might be shared.  I don’t think the 1960 info page has these part sheets but parts should be the same as 1959 as GTs58 says.

Corvette 



Jaguar IV



Panther II


----------



## wayne1147 (Dec 3, 2019)

Schwinndemonium said:


> Mark V Jaguars use a slimline tank and usually had a springer front fork. They were made in between 1963 and 1964. The Mark IV Jaguars were made in between 1959 until 1962, and used a full frame tank. Mark IV's and Mark V's were not made at the same time concurrently. Mark VI Jaguars were only built one year, 1965 and were non springer bikes with a slimline tank. For 1966 the Jaguar name was dropped and the Panther name took its place thru the 1970 model year. These subsequent bikes  all ran slimline tanks. Hope this helps as to what you are looking for.





island schwinn said:


> Why not buy a complete bike? I have a beautiful 1960 Jag,but it wouldn't be cheap.View attachment 1105183


----------



## wayne1147 (Dec 3, 2019)

Schwinndemonium said:


> Mark V Jaguars use a slimline tank and usually had a springer front fork. They were made in between 1963 and 1964. The Mark IV Jaguars were made in between 1959 until 1962, and used a full frame tank. Mark IV's and Mark V's were not made at the same time concurrently. Mark VI Jaguars were only built one year, 1965 and were non springer bikes with a slimline tank. For 1966 the Jaguar name was dropped and the Panther name took its place thru the 1970 model year. These subsequent bikes  all ran slimline tanks. Hope this helps as to what you are looking for.


----------



## wayne1147 (Dec 3, 2019)

Thanks for info, I appreciate it


----------



## wayne1147 (Dec 3, 2019)

Rivnut said:


> Basically all Schwinn middle weight cantilever frames are the same.  It's the other things - racks, wheels, fenders, tanks, horns, etc - that determine the model.


----------



## wayne1147 (Dec 3, 2019)

Thanks Fast Eddie, that helps a lot!


----------



## vincev (Dec 3, 2019)

Post a picture of the bike,you will get all your answers


----------



## Rivnut (Dec 3, 2019)

In post #8, @T1Callahan  posted some specs for different 1959 middleweights.  You'll notice that there are two different frame numbers listed for three bikes.  Here's a link to those catalog pages, plus a couple of more.  Besides the 1920 and 1905 frame numbers, there's also a 1919-C






						1959 Schwinn Catalog
					

1959 Schwinn Catalog online



					bikehistory.org
				




If you look closely at each picture and note what's the same on each bike with the same frame number,  maybe you'll see what I _think_ I see.  One frame is for bikes with a three speed rear hub;  it has to have something on it for the three speed hub option. Another frame is for a couple of bikes with slim-line tanks; they probably have a bracket for the tank to mount on. The third frame number is for the plain Jane bikes and the ones with full tanks; no brackets for the full tank and nothing for the three speed hub.  _Otherwise all three are the same frame._  Those small, but important items, are the only things that separate one frame part number from another.  (If I'm looking at the illustrations correctly and compare them to some of the bikes I have.)


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 3, 2019)

The frame 1920 would have the flat brake/fender bracket and the 1919-C would have the old style radius bracket that was normally on the coaster brake models and low end bikes. Before 1959 any model that was offered with a three speed, two speed and coaster used the 1920 frame.


----------



## Rivnut (Dec 3, 2019)

I thought that might be the case but the picture of the Panther III shows a picture of a coaster brake bike with the brace for hand brakes.  Then I read the text and saw that a three speed was an option.  Good call on your part. At least the OP will now have a better idea as to what he's look at.


----------



## Tim s (Dec 9, 2019)

island schwinn said:


> Why not buy a complete bike? I have a beautiful 1960 Jag,but it wouldn't be cheap. Island Schwinn, What is the serial number on your 1960 Jag? TimView attachment 1105183


----------



## island schwinn (Dec 9, 2019)

H056321


----------



## Sergey (Oct 9, 2020)

[QUOTE = "остров Швинн, сообщение: 1099540, участник: 6285"]
Почему бы не купить велосипед в сборе? У меня есть красивый Jag 1960 года выпуска, но он не будет дешевым.View attachment 1105183
Сколько это стоит?


----------



## Sergey (Oct 9, 2020)

island schwinn said:


> Why not buy a complete bike? I have a beautiful 1960 Jag,but it wouldn't be cheap.View attachment 1105183



How much is it?


----------

